# ball python borrowing



## Aznpridedan20 (Mar 17, 2004)

dose anyone Else's Ball python like to borrow in to the substrate, because my ball seem to it all the time now and not move form that position. Is this something normal or is he hibernating :laugh:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Do you have a hide box for it?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

My redtail boa would do this as well. After a friend of mine told me that he needed a place/cave in where he could hide he has never done this again


----------



## Aznpridedan20 (Mar 17, 2004)

i do have a hiding hut. he was hiding in there but he seem to pick up on diging a hole from there to the outide and hide in the substrate.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Is your hide box by his heat.. maybe its getting to hot/cold

Not to derail..
You got any pics of your rtb jan?


----------



## Aznpridedan20 (Mar 17, 2004)

the hiding box is right over the heater but she's hiding right next to the box so i dont think its to hot.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Try moving your box to the opposite
side as the heater, I think shes getting hot.

If she gets cold, she will goto the heat on 
her own.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> Not to derail..
> You got any pics of your rtb jan?


Off topic sorry Aznpridedan eace:Yes, I have took some pics. In a few minutes I will start a topic


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oops double post


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mine never burrowed it would spend most of its time under its log thing.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> mine never burrowed it would spend most of its time under its log thing.


Imo they will only borrow if they 'don't have a hidingplace or cave, something like that. Yours can hide under that piece of wood


----------

